

LaRitzy – An all-natural and cruelty free shaving subscription for women! - gtagore
http://www.laritzy.com

======
gtagore
Hi guys!

LaRitzy is an all-natural monthly subscription which curates its boxes from
vegan and cruelty free artisans. The box includes a Vegan Coffee Body Scrub,
an All-Natural Shave Oil, Blades, and an Exfoliating Bath Mitt.

What are your thoughts?

